# smarty jr for 5.9 mega 2wdr



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

guys i just bought it and need help
im trying to install it need help from u guys ? i dont know what to use to many option and which one is the best for my truck . any help please
thanks a lot


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

looking for best mpg not towing nothing city and freeway drive


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

looks like this latest model 
i dont have any of these options 40 or 70 or 100 whatever they did before 
3 options 
1 performance
2 gas mpg or saver
3 towing 
i dont see whats the different between that and the super chip that sell only for 290$
when this baby 495$ and do have same options as super chip 
i was told here thats better dont see how its better


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Towing tunes often generate torque sooner than performance tunes helping you get rolling and stay rolling with less throttle.

My tow tune holds my max mpg record in all driving conditions.

Give it a try and see if it works for you some vehicles and engines respond differently. And remember, miles driven/gallons filled not what the vehicle lie-ometer tells you.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Longshot270 said:


> Towing tunes often generate torque sooner than performance tunes helping you get rolling and stay rolling with less throttle.
> 
> My tow tune holds my max mpg record in all driving conditions.
> 
> Give it a try and see if it works for you some vehicles and engines respond differently. And remember, miles driven/gallons filled not what the vehicle lie-ometer tells you.


even tho u not twoing?


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, you don't NEED to be towing to use a tow tune.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Longshot270 said:


> Yeah, you don't NEED to be towing to use a tow tune.


ok got it thanks 
let me try it


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't take my word for it. Experiment with each tune for at least three tanks each calculating by paper and pencil, not what the vehicle tells you.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Longshot270 said:


> Don't take my word for it. Experiment with each tune for at least three tanks each calculating by paper and pencil, not what the vehicle tells you.


i see thats the only way to know it 
should i wait tell i have my MBRB delete cat and afe then do the test?


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

efish said:


> i see thats the only way to know it
> should i wait tell i have my MBRB delete cat and afe then do the test?


Yeah, that should help. Your right foot will have the largest impact on mileage...it just isn't fun to stay out of the throttle with an engine that big though. LOL


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Longshot270 said:


> Yeah, that should help. Your right foot will have the largest impact on mileage...it just isn't fun to stay out of the throttle with an engine that big though. LOL


haha . ok thank


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

efish said:


> looks like this latest model
> i dont have any of these options 40 or 70 or 100 whatever they did before
> 3 options
> 1 performance
> ...


There are a lot of differences between smarty and super chip in the mapping and tuning mainly. How many options do you want? You can go to smarty sr there are a whole lot of options from rail pressure to torque management etc. If you need more adjustment you have smarty udc. If you want real answers go to smartyresource.com post a question are call the number and talk to Brian.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

theyallbreak said:


> There are a lot of differences between smarty and super chip in the mapping and tuning mainly. How many options do you want? You can go to smarty sr there are a whole lot of options from rail pressure to torque management etc. If you need more adjustment you have smarty udc. If you want real answers go to smartyresource.com post a question are call the number and talk to Brian.


I just read the directions on the smarty jr ( I just know the sr settings) I would try it on sw#2 are Sw#3 and set timing to 2 which is max (more timing better for fuel millage). To adjust your timing go to the adjust option to change. You can also adjust your torque management lower which will have quicker throttle response but from my experience your mileage will go down due to more low end fueling.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

theyallbreak said:


> I just read the directions on the smarty jr ( I just know the sr settings) I would try it on sw#2 are Sw#3 and set timing to 2 which is max (more timing better for fuel millage). To adjust your timing go to the adjust option to change. You can also adjust your torque management lower which will have quicker throttle response but from my experience your mileage will go down due to more low end fueling.


hey man .thanks alot for all the info yes u r rite after looking into them more and more 
i did the sw2 and the timing default and ill change timing and torque 
thanks for ur help bro


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

theyallbreak said:


> I just read the directions on the smarty jr ( I just know the sr settings) I would try it on sw#2 are Sw#3 and set timing to 2 which is max (more timing better for fuel millage). To adjust your timing go to the adjust option to change. You can also adjust your torque management lower which will have quicker throttle response but from my experience your mileage will go down due to more low end fueling.


what # on torque u think? 1 or 2 ? thanks


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

theyallbreak said:


> I just read the directions on the smarty jr ( I just know the sr settings) I would try it on sw#2 are Sw#3 and set timing to 2 which is max (more timing better for fuel millage). To adjust your timing go to the adjust option to change. You can also adjust your torque management lower which will have quicker throttle response but from my experience your mileage will go down due to more low end fueling.


i did timing and torque ## 2 for both 
also let know what about POD keep it at 99 ? 
thanks


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

efish said:


> i did timing and torque ## 2 for both
> also let know what about POD keep it at 99 ?
> thanks


 Keep the pod at 99 if you turn the numbers down it turns the amount of fuel going to the motor.the pod is really good for people running real high HP tunes that want to bump it down


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

theyallbreak said:


> Keep the pod at 99 if you turn the numbers down it turns the amount of fuel going to the motor.the pod is really good for people running real high HP tunes that want to bump it down


k thanks bro


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

theyallbreak said:


> Keep the pod at 99 if you turn the numbers down it turns the amount of fuel going to the motor.the pod is really good for people running real high HP tunes that want to bump it down


Hey man thanks im getting 19mpg hwy


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Longshot270 said:


> Yeah, that should help. Your right foot will have the largest impact on mileage...it just isn't fun to stay out of the throttle with an engine that big though. LOL


getting 19 mpg thanks for ur help hwy


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

efish said:


> getting 19 mpg thanks for ur help hwy


Nice, got pics?


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

View attachment 651386
View attachment 651394
View attachment 651402


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

yea i love it , ill be towing my new 23 SHOCAT in nov with it 
thanks buddy will post pic wen i get my new boat


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice!

I miss my old cooper ATRs


----------



## kowboy243 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just remember that too much advancement of timing can cause head gasket problems. In my 5.9 2wd dually I run my smartly jr on #3 timing and #3 torque, it cuts down on EGT's and smokes a lot less for me. Just depends on the truck and what all else is done to it.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

kowboy243 said:


> Just remember that too much advancement of timing can cause head gasket problems. In my 5.9 2wd dually I run my smartly jr on #3 timing and #3 torque, it cuts down on EGT's and smokes a lot less for me. Just depends on the truck and what all else is done to it.


The jr does not add enough timing to worry about it. I will try to find the timing chart but it was for the sr. If you start adding 80 lpm injectors and dual cp3's then that's different.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

I Called smarty and they recommended me to put it as sw#3 and oem stock torque and default on timing and pod at 80 they saying i should get best mpg?? 
any thoughts y? 
thanks


----------



## kowboy243 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yea, I am running 100 horse injectors with air dog 150 and rebuilt 33% overstock cp3. Just letting a man know that there could be damage done to an expensive engine while trying to maximize miles per gallon. Programmers have been known to tear some stuff up by accident. Just my two cents.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

efish said:


> I Called smarty and they recommended me to put it as sw#3 and oem stock torque and default on timing and pod at 80 they saying i should get best mpg??
> any thoughts y?
> thanks


If you talked to Bob Wagner our Brian and they recommended that, I would try it. Oem torque well be the best on fueling down low. (during take off using less fuel). And default timing is the most timing the jr adds. What I have learned with smarty and dodges throttle position sensor is when you are at 80 are so% on the skinny pedal the smarty is already calling for 100%fuel(when pod is at 100%. So by lowering the POD down allows for the pedal to be more linear. So when you are at 50% pedal the smarty is calling for 50%.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

theyallbreak said:


> If you talked to Bob Wagner our Brian and they recommended that, I would try it. Oem torque well be the best on fueling down low. (during take off using less fuel). And default timing is the most timing the jr adds. What I have learned with smarty and dodges throttle position sensor is when you are at 80 are so% on the skinny pedal the smarty is already calling for 100%fuel(when pod is at 100%. So by lowering the POD down allows for the pedal to be more linear. So when you are at 50% pedal the smarty is calling for 50%.


hey man. no guy name delen? i called 2 days and 2 days he said the same 
remember i don't ever run the truck hard no take off and max rpm 2500 in between 1700 rpm to 2000 on freeway 
all i want is best mpg i was getting 19 which i think its sweet but if i can get more y not bro . thanks for ur time and help if what they told me not gonna do better ill probably go back to my old sitting . unless u think some else let me know thanks. hey i sold my 19 cat im buying 23 should be done in mid oct early nov .


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

efish said:


> hey man. no guy name delen? i called 2 days and 2 days he said the same
> remember i don't ever run the truck hard no take off and max rpm 2500 in between 1700 rpm to 2000 on freeway
> all i want is best mpg i was getting 19 which i think its sweet but if i can get more y not bro . thanks for ur time and help if what they told me not gonna do better ill probably go back to my old sitting . unless u think some else let me know thanks. hey i sold my 19 cat im buying 23 should be done in mid oct early nov .


 The 23 footer will be better for all the family. My 18 RFL gets cramped sometimes when the Whole family goes. But heck sometimes a 50 foot boat wouldn't be big enough.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

The only time I popped a head gasket due to timing on the Smarty was when I was when I was beta testing the SSR and had the timing cranked way the eff up....and that dude in the GT wasn't beating me to the onramp.  Made a couple hard pops, but still ran strong afterwards.

Had a little shake at idle. Did a leak down and it was leaking between 3 and 4. Since they are on the same upstroke, it wasn't completely misfiring. 

I've never had an issue with timing causing damage with the Smarty SR POD, even with my mods. I don't see the Jr being able to cause any either on a stock truck.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

gitchesum said:


> the only time i popped a head gasket due to timing on the smarty was when i was when i was beta testing the ssr and had the timing cranked way the eff up....and that dude in the gt wasn't beating me to the onramp.  made a couple hard pops, but still ran strong afterwards.
> 
> Had a little shake at idle. Did a leak down and it was leaking between 3 and 4. Since they are on the same upstroke, it wasn't completely misfiring.
> 
> I've never had an issue with timing causing damage with the smarty sr pod, even with my mods. I don't see the jr being able to cause any either on a stock truck.


great news thansk


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

theyallbreak said:


> The 23 footer will be better for all the family. My 18 RFL gets cramped sometimes when the Whole family goes. But heck sometimes a 50 foot boat wouldn't be big enough.


I know man u right lol
yea i put 250HO SO WILL see how that gonna work
i been fishing on a casting reels too now lol
and plastick things r a bit better for fishing . will pm u wen i get my boat will go fishing wen u have time on weekends


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Truck smoking alot now with this sitting? 
And no power it kind of slow even wen hit it hard a bit. Sheft even slow ? 
Should I go back to 2 towing and # 2 and #2 like u told me?
It didn't smoke at all before and had power and I was getting 19 mpg freeway ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

efish said:


> Truck smoking alot now with this sitting?
> And no power it kind of slow even wen hit it hard a bit. Sheft even slow ?
> Should I go back to 2 towing and # 2 and #2 like u told me?
> It didn't smoke at all before and had power and I was getting 19 mpg freeway ?
> ...


and put pod also at 99 just like use to have it? 
thanks


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

efish said:


> and put pod also at 99 just like use to have it?
> thanks


 I would just see what the millage is before you change it. If it goes down switch it back


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

efish said:


> I know man u right lol
> yea i put 250HO SO WILL see how that gonna work
> i been fishing on a casting reels too now lol
> and plastick things r a bit better for fishing . will pm u wen i get my boat will go fishing wen u have time on weekends


I try to make time every weekend for fishing. Just pm me and let me know


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

theyallbreak said:


> I try to make time every weekend for fishing. Just pm me and let me know


k will do


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

I should have the boat in nov ill pm 
Thanks man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

theyallbreak said:


> I try to make time every weekend for fishing. Just pm me and let me know


Hey man u were rite best mpg is on lever #2 towing and #2 timing and #2 torque . really #2 timing is the key here and u want toque #2 also better driving and i didnt see much smoke and got 19mpg i don't think mega truck will do much better than 19 anyway its a stock truck so 19 am good and happy 
thanks for ur help 
talk soon


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

efish said:


> Hey man u were rite best mpg is on lever #2 towing and #2 timing and #2 torque . really #2 timing is the key here and u want toque #2 also better driving and i didnt see much smoke and got 19mpg i don't think mega truck will do much better than 19 anyway its a stock truck so 19 am good and happy
> thanks for ur help
> talk soon


Dont be scared to try different settings if you want you never know.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

theyallbreak said:


> Dont be scared to try different settings if you want you never know.


yea im not anymore 
gonna try the #3 torque maybe ill see 20mpg freeway


----------

